# Gasser vs. Diesel?



## DanO.85

Hey guys I just sold my 1/2ton 5.0 Ford. In hopes of putting the money for a down payment on a plow truck. I wanted you input on whether to go gas again or diesel?

I'm looking for a rig that is capable of doing driveways, no commercial lots or anything. Some are long and many are up hill. I plan on using the truck as a yard truck for my yard most of the rest of the year. not a daily driver though. I'm not too concerned on much more than power (uphill driveways) and reliability (cold winters, low maintenance). I figure no matter what I should go 3/4 or 1ton, but im stuck on the gas vs diesel.


----------



## Banksy

Gas. I went from a Dodge Cummins 5.9 to a Ford F250 6.2 gasser. Two different animals. If you *don't need* a diesel, the coolness factor wears off eventually.


----------



## jb1390

DanO.85;1680036 said:


> Hey guys I just sold my 1/2ton 5.0 Ford. In hopes of putting the money for a down payment on a plow truck. I wanted you input on whether to go gas again or diesel?
> 
> I'm looking for a rig that is capable of doing driveways, no commercial lots or anything. Some are long and many are up hill. I plan on using the truck as a yard truck for my yard most of the rest of the year. not a daily driver though. I'm not too concerned on much more than power (uphill driveways) and reliability (cold winters, low maintenance). I figure no matter what I should go 3/4 or 1ton, but im stuck on the gas vs diesel.


Gas will save you a ton of money out the gate. Especially if you are going brand new, the emissions crap the new diesels come with can be high maintenance, and add to the cost of the truck. If you are going used, then it's a slightly different discussion.


----------



## kimber750

I plow with a diesel and love it. Now this truck is used year round for towing, plowing and hauling. If I had a choice I think I would prefer a gas plow truck. Less maintenance, less wear and tear on the front end and less miles on my diesel. But I can't justify adding another vehicle to my fleet so I will keep plowing with my diesel.


----------



## m.$terner

Id take gas over diesel any day of the week as long as im not commercially hauling large trailers or large loads of weight on a routine basis (10K plus). Gas is cheaper to operate, usually cheaper to buy as a used vehicle, easier and cheaper to work on, starts even if its cold, and are much easier to find parts for imo. A lot of people will argue the difference in mileage for turbo diesel vs gas but if you ever have to replace the injectors or pump then that theory of savings goes all to hell.


----------



## Ne1

I have a snow removal only business and we are in the process of phasing out all of our diesel pickups and switching to gas. If your not using your truck everyday to tow or pull something gas is definitely the way to go. We've been buying the Ford 6.2 and have had good luck so far.


----------



## goel

Pickups are gas. Dumpys are diesel.


----------



## Brian Young

Banksy;1680056 said:


> Gas. I went from a Dodge Cummins 5.9 to a Ford F250 6.2 gasser. Two different animals. If you *don't need* a diesel, the coolness factor wears off eventually.


^^^What he said! IMO, unless your towing something very heavy every day then a diesel is a waste of money! One of our trucks is a diesel and honestly, I regret buying it. Everything is expensive to fix or just maintain. $110.00 to change the oil (I did it my self), $800.00 for a fuel pump, $98.00 for fuel filters, which should be done at least twice a year, EGR valve 408.00 (that might be the price of all of them though)....you get the hint! Plus fuel being still $4.00/gallon and not getting much better fuel mileage than a gasser. If you dont tow much or heavy loads then a Ford 5.4L, Chevy 6.0L or Dodge's gasser should be fine. Like Banksy said, the coolness factor wears off in about 2 months or the first major breakdown,lol


----------



## mud

Dont get me wrong I love my powerstroke. It pushes like an animal but if it were not for the fact that I also must tow heavy trailers I would have a gas truck. I put 40k miles on my diesel last year and most of them had 10k or more pounds hooked to it. If not for that gas would be the better option. My other truck has a 5.4 and it has never ran out of power before traction when pushing and it will start in any weather without being plugged in too.


----------



## OC&D

With a pickup, you will always lose traction before you lose power when you're plowing. In other words, the torque advantages of a diesel are a factor when pushing snow.

I'm driving my first gas truck in 15 years right now, a 2012 F350 with the 6.2 V8 in it. In the summer I will regularly pull a 14' enclosed trailer weighing about 6,000 lbs behind it along with a 9' hard sided camper on top that weighs roughly 2800 lbs and the truck does just fine. Additionally, I'd have to drive a minimum of 150,000 miles before the diesel paid for itself in fuel savings based on the difference in cost of fuel, maintenance, and initial investment. This, of course, assumes you don't have any major engine work to do over that time, which is far more costly on a diesel.

In other words, I'll echo what most guys on this thread have said, if you don't need a diesel, don't bother.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

coming from a "cool guy" with a 600 hp PSD, buy a gasser.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

I went from the 7.3l powerstroke to the triton v8 and I miss the power but didn't need a diesel anymore. I've had my gas truck for a year now and want a diesel again.


----------



## DaveCN5

We have both gas and diesels. Besides the price in fuel difference, the diesels (especially the newer ones) are a lot harder to work on, just because they shove so much stuff under the hood of the new diesels. It's kind of funny how excited I get to turn wrenches on the gassers, just because there is enough room in the engine compartment to work in, let alone sit in.


----------



## maxwellp

I have both, Now I love plowing with the Cummins with all the toys on it. Do it need it no. Do I want it yes. 
That said I also have a 1/2 Ton Gas Dodge with a 318 that I push a 7' 6" BOSS V plow with wings that make it 9' 4" . No problems Pushing that, Traction is the key the gaser will spin the tires with 750 lbs of salt and a blower in the back. 
So if price it key buy a Gas truck.


----------



## Antlerart06

I have 5 gas trucks and 1 Diesel 
Like everybody has said Diesel For towing big loads and gas for smaller loads 
My diesel sits more then it works its only truck that can pull my 38ft GN with less effort. But I got to have it pull big Ag tractors or haul hay on it. Wasn't for that I wouldn't own a diesel


----------



## NBI Lawn

Listen to Banksy. If you don't need a diesel for heavy pulling there is no need for it. You will never get your money back. In MN regular is a dollar cheaper per gallon right now to top it off. The diesels are fun but you would be surprised how little power is needed to plow. Hell...the newer gassers make plenty of power ton push snow.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Last year I was looking at a truck drove both the diesel and the gas I'm happy I bought the gas my fuel mileage in the city is so so due to it being a v10 tones of torque without having to plug it in last plow both truck had a full tank of gas they both used 1/2 of a tank of fuel


----------



## poopdeckpappy

You folks have given some decent advice and I would like to add a cents worth of sense. If you want to push alot of deep snow without taking small bites out of your drive lane, a diesel with a containment plow ie V-Plow or Power Plow is a way to confidently go. So long as you have some mechanical skills to do your own repairs it will save you thousands once your truck gets over 200,000 on the odometer. Also, depending on which direction your going in business, if your gonna haul equipment or material when not plowing and want to go the next level, then a quality diesel truck is something you would want to seriously consider.

That said, if you only do lots for Arby's or Mc Donalds and that's it, then gasserup!! 7'6" plows are grossly underrated by alot of folks but not me. It's a very easy setup and you'll kick ass and do donuts around larger bulkier trucks and plows!
I currently own both diesel and gas trucks and maintain them myself. It comes down to what you want to limit yourself to and your plans for the future. With me, the sky's the limit and I don't hesitate with alot of things. Got alot to do. Godbless!


----------



## DanO.85

*Thanks*

Thank you guys for all of your input. It looks like I'm going on a hunt for a Gasser. The only thing I will be towing is my 12' motorcycle/ATV trailer.

I guess there is no real need for a diesel at this point, as long as the grade of the driveways really doesn't matter that much. I just had the 1/2 ton ford for so long and she seemed rather sluggish last year doing the uphill driveways in some of the storms.


----------



## jb1390

DanO.85;1681165 said:


> Thank you guys for all of your input. It looks like I'm going on a hunt for a Gasser. The only thing I will be towing is my 12' motorcycle/ATV trailer.
> 
> I guess there is no real need for a diesel at this point, as long as the grade of the driveways really doesn't matter that much. I just had the 1/2 ton ford for so long and she seemed rather sluggish last year doing the uphill driveways in some of the storms.


Lock it in first instead of drive. Makes a huge difference if it shifts to 2nd, even on my Duramax.


----------



## Flawless440

Glenn Lawn Care;1680474 said:


> I went from the 7.3l powerstroke to the triton v8 and I miss the power but didn't need a diesel anymore. I've had my gas truck for a year now and want a diesel again.


There it is.....

I have owned them all.....Diesel all the way, i would never go back to a gas truck.

More Power, Better MPG, last forever, Better resale value


----------



## thelettuceman

I have a 2011 Ford 6.7 Power Stroke Diesel. The salesman told me I did not need a diesel for how I planned to use the truck.I should have listened. No regrets buying the truck but I could have saved big money by not buying the diesel. Get the gas engine.


----------



## Flawless440

thelettuceman;1681725 said:


> I have a 2011 Ford 6.7 Power Stroke Diesel. The salesman told me I did not need a diesel for how I planned to use the truck.I should have listened. No regrets buying the truck but I could have saved big money by not buying the diesel. Get the gas engine.


you would hate yourself every time you drove your truck if you went to a Gasser after owning that 6.7


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Flawless440;1682696 said:


> you would hate yourself every time you drove your truck if you went to a Gasser after owning that 6.7


I disagree. From a business standpoint Diesels do not make sense unless your heavy hauling all the time. I buy all gas trucks now except dump trucks. The diesels just do not last long enough to make the savings back without having major repair bills. Not to mention its an extra $8-10,000 right off the start, more on each service and the price of Diesel and Gas is not that much different. The mileage saving are also not that significant.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Lynden-Jeff;1682744 said:


> I disagree. From a business standpoint Diesels do not make sense unless your heavy hauling all the time. I buy all gas trucks now except dump trucks. The diesels just do not last long enough to make the savings back without having major repair bills. Not to mention its an extra $8-10,000 right off the start, more on each service and the price of Diesel and Gas is not that much different. The mileage saving are also not that significant.


I currently have a 7.3 with 411,000 mi and another with over 200,000. How can it ring true that a diesel will not last long. I also have a L9000 with 1.2 million miles. I just remembered something,their all Fords too.lol Hope I didn't offend to many people. Just speaking the truth.


----------



## TMLGC

In the last 10+ years gassers seem to have come along way. Now it is almost nothing to have a gas engine with 200K on it as well as they get better mpg than they used to. In the early-mid 1990's when I 1st stated plowing for another LCO most people got out of a gas work truck around 100K. I know many people say the diesel will go 500K but I don't know of anyone that has that, very few with 1/2 that milage, on a truck as they simply get rid of it before then for a variety of reasons.


----------



## yardguy28

the engine is only as good as the truck it's in. just because the engine will last 500k + doesn't mean the rest of the truck will. and nowadays vehicles are rarely built that good to last as long as there engine. 

so what good is a 500k + engine if the rest will only take you to 200k.


----------



## Banksy

yardguy28;1682996 said:


> the engine is only as good as the truck it's in. just because the engine will last 500k + doesn't mean the rest of the truck will. and nowadays vehicles are rarely built that good to last as long as there engine.
> 
> so what good is a 500k + engine if the rest will only take you to 200k.


Exactly. The internals of the diesel may last that long, but the engine operating system will wear out and you'll just want the truck gone long before the engine itself is junk. Injectors, injector pumps, computers, turbos, fuel pumps, etc. do not last 500K miles. This is what some don't think about when they say diesels last 500k miles.

To justify a diesel, it needs to make you money. The extra fuel mileage is a moot point these days with diesel .50-.75 cents more than regular. The extra $8-10k price tag will never pay you back unless the truck is making you money.


----------



## Whiffyspark

poopdeckpappy;1682854 said:


> I currently have a 7.3 with 411,000 mi and another with over 200,000. How can it ring true that a diesel will not last long. I also have a L9000 with 1.2 million miles. I just remembered something,their all Fords too.lol Hope I didn't offend to many people. Just speaking the truth.


Why would you keep trucks that long? Over a million miles I I would go nuts lol

99% people aren't going to keep a truck until 200k. I know I don't


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Banksy;1683002 said:


> Exactly. The internals of the diesel may last that long, but the engine operating system will wear out and you'll just want the truck gone long before the engine itself is junk. Injectors, injector pumps, computers, turbos, fuel pumps, etc. do not last 500K miles. This is what some don't think about when they say diesels last 500k miles.
> 
> To justify a diesel, it needs to make you money. The extra fuel mileage is a moot point these days with diesel .50-.75 cents more than regular. The extra $8-10k price tag will never pay you back unless the truck is making you money.


 Let's see, there is a positive way to respond to what you gentlemen are saying. I easily understand what your saying and agree to a certain extent. Where I chime in to disagree is when a guy like me makes so much money from using my diesel that I haven't worried about the price of fuel for a few years now. I'm also blessed. At 300,000+ miles I replaced the injectors myself. Cost to me was 1,500.00 which is comparable to any and I do mean any repairs on a gas engine. I have recently been replacing seat covers and cosmetic stuff like that. At 411,000 miles and still running and plowing piles as high as my hood (honestly). You cannot deny that a initial 7,600.00 investment was very much worth it. By the way, the truck looks and drives beautifully also.


----------



## Banksy

poopdeckpappy;1683044 said:


> Where I chime in to disagree is when a guy like me makes so much money from using my diesel
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly stated that somebody like you would be the exception.
Click to expand...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Banksy;1683057 said:


> poopdeckpappy;1683044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I chime in to disagree is when a guy like me makes so much money from using my diesel
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly stated that somebody like you would be the exception.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, posting from my phone and can't see everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tuney443

poopdeckpappy;1683060 said:


> Banksy;1683057 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poopdeckpappy;1683044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I chime in to disagree is when a guy like me makes so much money from using my diesel
> Sorry, posting from my phone and can't see everything.
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT minds then think alike poopdeckpappy.I'm with you all the way except I also just remembered something----I have the superior brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## yardguy28

yes clearly the exception because most won't want to do all those repairs, can't do them themselves or don't wanna pay a mechanic to do them. 

I replace equipment including vehicles when it starts to cost me repair after repair after repair. doesn't matter if the engine is still strong or not. if the rest of the parts are gonna start to nickel and dime me it's time for that piece of equipment to go. 

personal I'm not mechanically inclined except for regular maintenance like changing oil, rotating tires, etc. but even if I were as soon as the truck would start to consume my time with repairs of any kind it's time for a new truck. 

this thread has been an interesting one for me as I have a thread going in off topic about the same question. I still can't make up my mind though. 

I run a lawn maintenance business and do snow in the winter. still can't decide if I would benefit from a diesel or even notice a difference. but with what's in the 2 threads sort of makes me lean gas.


----------



## maxwellp

tuney443;1683070 said:


> poopdeckpappy;1683060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banksy;1683057 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT minds then think alike poopdeckpappy.I'm with you all the way except I also just remembered something----I have the superior brand.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be confused as we all know that I have the superior brand engine. Thumbs Up (you started it)
> 
> Any way here is some fuel use info -
> Diesel plowing snow 5.9 Cummins 2001 1.7 gal per hr.
> Gas plowing the same snow 5.2 1996 2.1 gal per hr.
> These are 2012-13 winter average, with gallons used and hours run on a meter. Both are pushing the same plow, BOSS 7.6 with wings Making it 9' 4"
> 
> Today's prices
> 
> Diesel $3.85 x 1.7 = 6.55 hr
> Gas $3.04 x 2.1 = 6.38 hr
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## coldcoffee

Diesels are great, as long as you have a spare. Diagnostics can be a PIA sometimes, and it helps to have a strong working knowledge of the vehicle and the right equipment to perform the tests when they go down. My experience is that a lot of so called or old school diesel shops don't know or aren't up to speed w/ the modern day diesels. I've had vehicles sitting in the shop for 2-3 weeks because they either can't figure it out or they hadn't thrown enough parts at it yet, which they will often times do until something sticks.

Out of 3 shops that I have used in recent years, only one actually has delivered on time consistently and with the parts of the original quote. Sometimes it will cost you for the lack of a mechanics education in parts, labor and down time. The shop that has worked for me, doesn't even specialize in diesel. They are an electronics specialist, who get paid specialists rates...as they deserve.

As far as wanting another one, it's a toss up for me. I'm looking at getting another truck soon. Walking away from diesel would maybe be similar to walking away from a crack habit. I love and hate my diesels all at the same time.


----------



## Banksy

I had my Dodge / Cummins gel up several times while in remote NH. That is nooooooooo fun! It's those times you wish you just had a gasser. Maybe that's why it seems like 4 out of 5 pickups in New England are gas. It's the other way around here in NC.


----------



## tuney443

maxwellp;1683089 said:


> tuney443;1683070 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poopdeckpappy;1683060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be confused as we all know that I have the superior brand engine. Thumbs Up (you started it)
> 
> Any way here is some fuel use info -
> Diesel plowing snow 5.9 Cummins 2001 1.7 gal per hr.
> Gas plowing the same snow 5.2 1996 2.1 gal per hr.
> These are 2012-13 winter average, with gallons used and hours run on a meter. Both are pushing the same plow, BOSS 7.6 with wings Making it 9' 4"
> 
> Today's prices
> 
> Diesel $3.85 x 1.7 = 6.55 hr
> Gas $3.04 x 2.1 = 6.38 hr
> 
> 
> 
> No confusion and yes I ''started it''.I will give you credit for spelling IMHO the #2 diesel engine correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tuney443

Banksy;1683123 said:


> I had my Dodge / Cummins gel up several times while in remote NH. That is nooooooooo fun! It's those times you wish you just had a gasser. Maybe that's why it seems like 4 out of 5 pickups in New England are gas. It's the other way around here in NC.


Appears that you forgot the anti gel.EVERY fill year round gets a diesel treatment.You forget once and guaranteed it will bite you in the AZZ!!!!


----------



## Ant118

like everyone said depends what you use it for. I have a 2000 24vavle cummins, 2001 LB7 Duramax. Each diesel too has its issues. Goods and Bad. My 5.9 Cummins 12v and 24v never had any major issues. And since modding them I get great fuel milage when im not into them hahaha. The lb7 Duramax... well it sounds good lol. Injector issues, headgasket issues, CP3 pump. I have had gas in the past. Also Canada to the United States the fuel prices are a big difference. When I had my gas trucks gas was way more expensive than diesel. So for the amount of driving, hauling (40' trailer for my race car), pulling the machines, plowing, and fun. The diesels always made sense. I would never buy a new diesel today. Unless I was modding it the day I buy it EGR delete, DPF delete tune and intake. But then there goes your warranty on a 70k truck here in Canada. So if I was buying new it would be hard not to consider a gas. Used is a different story. Now starting in the spring im taking my 2001 2500hd duramax. Taking out the LB7 and dropping in a 5.9 Cummins matted with the alliston. I have had almost all the diesels minus the new stuff. 6.2 GM, 6.5 GM (Garbage btw), 7.3 non turbo, 7.3 turbo, 6.0L, 12v 5.9, 24v 5.9, etc. If you are just going to do light plowing and as your DD, id say go gas. Any mechanic can work on it. I will say if you go to a mechanic and hasn't worked on diesels, better to find one who has experience working on either cummins, powerstroke or duramax. You can end up spending more. Whats the price of diesel and gas right now at the pumps in the states? Here in Ontario its 127.0/L for regular and 130ish/L for diesel.


----------



## 04trd

Coming from a guy who has plowed with a 7.3 and a brand new gas gmc 2500 you will loose traction before you run out of power. Grant it the 7.3 sounds bad ass but like people have said if your planning to expand your business go with an older diesel that doesn't have the emissions crap it sucks. We have brand new peterbuilts that have the urea and it's junk. But if you are just plowing and not thinking about expanding just get a gas. They are cheaper. The heat works much better! It takes a while for a diesel to warm up unless you keep it in a warm building. But on the other hand it's always nice to have 600 plus foot lbs of torque.


----------



## Ant118

04trd;1683147 said:


> Coming from a guy who has plowed with a 7.3 and a brand new gas gmc 2500 you will loose traction before you run out of power. Grant it the 7.3 sounds bad ass but like people have said if your planning to expand your business go with an older diesel that doesn't have the emissions crap it sucks. We have brand new peterbuilts that have the urea and it's junk. But if you are just plowing and not thinking about expanding just get a gas. They are cheaper. The heat works much better! It takes a while for a diesel to warm up unless you keep it in a warm building. But on the other hand it's always nice to have 600 plus foot lbs of torque.


or do a high idle mod lol. Best things I did to my trucks in the winter lol.


----------



## Banksy

tuney443;1683133 said:


> Appears that you forgot the anti gel.EVERY fill year round gets a diesel treatment.You forget once and guaranteed it will bite you in the AZZ!!!!


I've never forgotten, but maybe I just didn't use enough. After that I put an entire big bottle of Power Service in per tank. (white bottle).

And that bite in the rear is a painful one!


----------



## yardguy28

so what I'm ready and actually "seeing" is diesels are much more maintenance than a gas engine. there not just a drive year round, change the oil every 3000, rotate tires vehicle?

that's what I have with my gasser. sure once in a blue moon something needs fixed or replaced, your normal stuff. but on average in a years time the oil is changed every 3000, tires rotated and fluids kept up to par. 

I don't want something that's going to require me or a mechanic to be working on it all the time. it will be my one and only personal and work truck.


----------



## jb1390

yardguy28;1683285 said:


> so what I'm ready and actually "seeing" is diesels are much more maintenance than a gas engine. there not just a drive year round, change the oil every 3000, rotate tires vehicle?
> 
> that's what I have with my gasser. sure once in a blue moon something needs fixed or replaced, your normal stuff. but on average in a years time the oil is changed every 3000, tires rotated and fluids kept up to par.
> 
> I don't want something that's going to require me or a mechanic to be working on it all the time. it will be my one and only personal and work truck.


I've had pretty decent luck with my duramax. Change the oil every 8000 miles or so.

I like it much better than my 5.7 chevy 2500 that I had before.

But I also need to do injectors soon, and the parts alone can run around 2k, sometimes more. It's a "once in a blue moon" kind of repair, but those kind of repairs generally cost more on a diesel.

Would I trade it for a gasser, no way, but I also can afford the extra expense if something goes wrong, and prefer the diesel.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

yardguy28;1683077 said:


> yes clearly the exception because most won't want to do all those repairs, can't do them themselves or don't wanna pay a mechanic to do them.
> 
> I replace equipment including vehicles when it starts to cost me repair after repair after repair. doesn't matter if the engine is still strong or not. if the rest of the parts are gonna start to nickel and dime me it's time for that piece of equipment to go.
> 
> personal I'm not mechanically inclined except for regular maintenance like changing oil, rotating tires, etc. but even if I were as soon as the truck would start to consume my time with repairs of any kind it's time for a new truck.
> 
> this thread has been an interesting one for me as I have a thread going in off topic about the same question. I still can't make up my mind though.
> 
> I run a lawn maintenance business and do snow in the winter. still can't decide if I would benefit from a diesel or even notice a difference. but with what's in the 2 threads sort of makes me lean gas.


I can understand the hesitation. Before I took the leap of faith to try diesel there was like a scary aura about the word of Diesel trucks. Once I did though it added a whole new aspect of how I operated and how my business performed. It took my business and my life to the next level. It's really about expanding your understanding about logistics and overhead cost. Not a lot people ever get there and 9 out of 10 times was because they limited themselves out of fear.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

poopdeckpappy;1682854 said:


> I currently have a 7.3 with 411,000 mi and another with over 200,000. How can it ring true that a diesel will not last long. I also have a L9000 with 1.2 million miles. I just remembered something,their all Fords too.lol Hope I didn't offend to many people. Just speaking the truth.


This is like comparing apples with onions. The last production of a 7.3 was 11 years ago. This was BEFORE all the emissions crap and electronics that have fouled the diesel engines. Having a truck that's over 5 years old is just asking for costly down time and repair bills that add up to the majority of a new lease payment. Not to mention the improvement in business image by having new trucks. I've gained numerous contracts simply because the customer doesn't want rust bucket trucks breaking down in their lot and being unreliable. Just see how many diesel trucks 06 and newer have more then 300k+, rare to say the least.


----------



## yardguy28

poopdeckpappy;1683811 said:


> I can understand the hesitation. Before I took the leap of faith to try diesel there was like a scary aura about the word of Diesel trucks. Once I did though it added a whole new aspect of how I operated and how my business performed. It took my business and my life to the next level. It's really about expanding your understanding about logistics and overhead cost. Not a lot people ever get there and 9 out of 10 times was because they limited themselves out of fear.


it's not so much fear as it is trying to make a wise business decision. I don't have backup vehicles or really a way to get backup vehicles. this goes for both the lawn maintenance side and the snow removal side. so I can't be having my truck worked on or being maintained all the time.

all I ever owned are gas vehicles and I know the typical behavior from year to year is oil changes roughly twice a year for me, tires rotated, fluids kept up. I don't keep vehicles long enough for major things to happen and need done. I buy low mileage vehicles. the truck I have now is nearing 100,000 that's a first for me to have a vehicle with that many miles.

another first was to have to have a tune up, new spark plugs and some ball joints replaced. but with what I'm reading on here and other places is there more regular maintenance to a diesel than just oil changes and tire rotations. and that's where my skill level stops. the rest a mechanic does and I can't afford nor do I want to be running my truck to a mechanic all the time.


----------



## tuney443

I just heard Lindsay Lohan bought a new 2014 Chevy 2500 Silverado with a Duramax.WHY you ask? That's an easy one.So the judge would instantly believe her as to why she couldn't make her drug rehab appointment----yup,pumped gas in the fuel tank.


----------



## Ryank

if your not gonna be towing year round, or much at all in the other seasons gas is fine for plowing, might be worse on fuel but it will get the job done, I go with diesel only because, i tow a lot, so much so that tires that have a 50,000 rating only last 30-35,000 which is a year for me or a little over. lots of heavy towing every week in the spring, summer and fall. a gas truck just wouldn't work for me. but for a strictly plow truck a gas truck would be nice.


----------



## plowguy43

Lynden-Jeff;1684033 said:


> This is like comparing apples with onions. The last production of a 7.3 was 11 years ago. This was BEFORE all the emissions crap and electronics that have fouled the diesel engines. Having a truck that's over 5 years old is just asking for costly down time and repair bills that add up to the majority of a new lease payment. Not to mention the improvement in business image by having new trucks. I've gained numerous contracts simply because the customer doesn't want rust bucket trucks breaking down in their lot and being unreliable. Just see how many diesel trucks 06 and newer have more then 300k+, rare to say the least.


I have to disagree- its all about the truck you buy, not how old or how many miles are on it. My 02 has 184k miles, never had a 5th/gooseneck (until I bought it) or a plow mounted on it. Was a truck used to work judging by the grime left on the interior when I purchased it, but overall runs like a top - I could tell it hadn't been beaten.

Knock on wood its been great and very cheap/affordable. For the amount I have into it, a new truck purchase payments would pay this off in a year & a half. Maintenance on this really isn't much more than a gasser either. Oil change's and a fuel filter every other isn't a big deal especially with the deals you can find on oil/filters nowadays.

Lastly, new trucks aren't without issues. EVERYTHING is controlled by a module or computer. I can't tell you how many times a simple problem takes down a new truck requiring a tow to a dealer to flash and or replace an entire module.

Buy a nicely maintained truck, maintain it yourself and you'll be good to go.


----------



## maxwellp

plowguy43;1684373 said:


> I have to disagree- its all about the truck you buy, not how old or how many miles are on it. My 02 has 184k miles, never had a 5th/gooseneck (until I bought it) or a plow mounted on it. Was a truck used to work judging by the grime left on the interior when I purchased it, but overall runs like a top - I could tell it hadn't been beaten.
> 
> Knock on wood its been great and very cheap/affordable. For the amount I have into it, a new truck purchase payments would pay this off in a year & a half. Maintenance on this really isn't much more than a gasser either. Oil change's and a fuel filter every other isn't a big deal especially with the deals you can find on oil/filters nowadays.
> 
> Lastly, new trucks aren't without issues. EVERYTHING is controlled by a module or computer. I can't tell you how many times a simple problem takes down a new truck requiring a tow to a dealer to flash and or replace an entire module.
> 
> Buy a nicely maintained truck, maintain it yourself and you'll be good to go.


YES

This works for me also, paid for each used truck and plow in one winter. 
I also fix all my own, if you can't this could be an issue. Just had a fuel pump go on the Diesel, if you can't or will not fix things your self this would have been $1000 / me doing it just $261.00 . I say money saved it money earned.

The old trucks do not have to be rust buckets I buy southern non rusty older ones on the off season. Plus most of the time there is so much salt and snow stuck to them they would have to be a real POS it see it. Save that truck for the midnight plowing runs if you are concerned with looks. Ha Ha :laughing:


----------



## yardguy28

but what is considered A LOT for towing. may through no vim pulling a 14' x 7' enclosed trailer full of lawn maintenance equipment 5-6 days a week. is the A LOT??? worth getting a diesel for???


----------



## Flawless440

yardguy28;1683285 said:


> so what I'm ready and actually "seeing" is diesels are much more maintenance than a gas engine. there not just a drive year round, change the oil every 3000, rotate tires vehicle?
> 
> that's what I have with my gasser. sure once in a blue moon something needs fixed or replaced, your normal stuff. but on average in a years time the oil is changed every 3000, tires rotated and fluids kept up to par.
> 
> I don't want something that's going to require me or a mechanic to be working on it all the time. it will be my one and only personal and work truck.


All our gas trucks r in the shop in the air way more than the diesels.
Diesels get oil changed every 8,000 miles, actually cheaper than gas


----------



## LPD

I own both a 2007 Classic 2500hd 6.0 gas reg cab long box and a 2004 2500hd duramax crew cab short box. Both were purchased new and are not used a lot. Both have been trouble free. The 2004 duramax was purchased for towing 10,000-14,000 pounds at highway speeds. The 2007 6.0 was purchased as a plow truck, because the duramax truck cost so much more that I didn't want the wear and tear and depreciation, in fact the duramax is parked inside all winter.

Comparison:
Sticker price: gas 27k diesel 47k (I didn't pay that much)
Highway fuel economy unloaded: gas 14 diesel 19
highway fuel economy with huge truck camper: gas 9 diesel 12

Impressions:
The duramax is a heavier truck with tons of torque. Great for towing/hauling. Fuel economy difference is noticeable when towing/hauling heavy loads. Diesel exhaust stinks and lingers, when started inside, and when stopped with windows down or blower on with outside air. Fueling can be a slight annoyance, not everyone has diesel, and often only one combo pump with some car filling with gas at it = waiting. Takes a long time to warm up engine to full temperature when cold out. Full service oil change ~ $100. I like to drive it.

The 6.0 gas cost me $17,000 real dollars less to purchase 3yrs later and came with the plow prep package. It has plenty of power and seems to be able to tow/haul as much as the duramax, however the engine is definitely winding up and working harder + guzzling gas - I suspect that the duramax would last much longer under heavy load. For plowing this is not an issue. I really like this truck and was surprised at how capable it is.

The duramax would push more snow simply because it is heavier, however the 6.0 gas has no difficulty pushing a Western 8.5 MVP+ Poly V plow. *In the end it is really a matter of preference*. I chose to buy a gas truck to take the plow abuse so that I may never have to replace the more expensive duramax. If I had it to do over, I may have never bought the diesel. That said, I am glad that I have it. It is nice to be able to afford the right tools for the job rather than one size fits all.


----------



## yardguy28

Flawless440;1684683 said:


> All our gas trucks r in the shop in the air way more than the diesels.
> Diesels get oil changed every 8,000 miles, actually cheaper than gas


my 1 gas truck is in the shop once a year for regular maintenance to make sure I'm ready to go for winter plowing. beyond that I do the regular stuff myself.

so in my case I don't think my gas truck spends more time in the shop than a diesel would.



LPD;1684723 said:


> I own both a 2007 Classic 2500hd 6.0 gas reg cab long box and a 2004 2500hd duramax crew cab short box. Both were purchased new and are not used a lot. Both have been trouble free. The 2004 duramax was purchased for towing 10,000-14,000 pounds at highway speeds. The 2007 6.0 was purchased as a plow truck, because the duramax truck cost so much more that I didn't want the wear and tear and depreciation, in fact the duramax is parked inside all winter.
> 
> Comparison:
> Sticker price: gas 27k diesel 47k (I didn't pay that much)
> Highway fuel economy unloaded: gas 14 diesel 19
> highway fuel economy with huge truck camper: gas 9 diesel 12
> 
> Impressions:
> The duramax is a heavier truck with tons of torque. Great for towing/hauling. Fuel economy difference is noticeable when towing/hauling heavy loads. Diesel exhaust stinks and lingers, when started inside, and when stopped with windows down or blower on with outside air. Fueling can be a slight annoyance, not everyone has diesel, and often only one combo pump with some car filling with gas at it = waiting. Takes a long time to warm up engine to full temperature when cold out. Full service oil change ~ $100. I like to drive it.
> 
> The 6.0 gas cost me $17,000 real dollars less to purchase 3yrs later and came with the plow prep package. It has plenty of power and seems to be able to tow/haul as much as the duramax, however the engine is definitely winding up and working harder + guzzling gas - I suspect that the duramax would last much longer under heavy load. For plowing this is not an issue. I really like this truck and was surprised at how capable it is.
> 
> The duramax would push more snow simply because it is heavier, however the 6.0 gas has no difficulty pushing a Western 8.5 MVP+ Poly V plow. *In the end it is really a matter of preference*. I chose to buy a gas truck to take the plow abuse so that I may never have to replace the more expensive duramax. If I had it to do over, I may have never bought the diesel. That said, I am glad that I have it. It is nice to be able to afford the right tools for the job rather than one size fits all.


these are the kind of answers I'm looking for. yes the maintenance it's something to consider but I'm looking for reasons that would offset the negatives.

so far I can't really say I've found enough to offset the negatives. seems like a gas truck will and is already doing what I want it to and a diesel isn't gonna work any better except maybe push me a little more snow.


----------



## Flawless440

Simple....If you are planning on buying a new truck in 5-10 years then go gas..
If you want to run a truck for life then go diesel


----------



## Fox255

There is a page somewhere on Boss Plows website that they don't recommend Diesel. Its something with weight over the front axle is so drastic, that you need like 1000lbs of ballast.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

All our trucks are diesel currently. As they're replaced, they're going gas.

Just doesn't pay to have the diesel anymore...I've run the numbers every way I can come up with and it comes out the same or cheaper to run gas trucks for our situation.

Sure, it might be cheaper to run diesel, but as soon as you have one issue with it, it looses that advantage. You can practicly buy an entire Hemi engine for what a turbo and injectors cost for the Cummins.

Plus, Dodge is now offering a lifetime warranty on gasoline powered trucks, even in commercial use...that's a common sense thing for me.


----------



## perickson

Gasser. Especially if the trucks biggest job is plowing. Would like to add too that towing often and heavy towing are 2 very different things to base a truck purchase off of. I haul from 3500 to 8500# several times a month with my 2500 hemi and had up to 14k behind it once. Does great. And the truck just plays with my 7.5' plow. prsport


----------

